# StarCraft: Broodwar 2-button Mouse Troubles



## KUguy808 (Aug 19, 2003)

I am running Broodwar in Classic environment, but the game won't recognize my 2-button mouse, even selecting "use multi-button mouse" in the preferences when they pop up. I would just switch to the carbon version, but it won't update for some reason and I lost the original StarCraft disk so I can't re-install it. But anywho, is there any way I can get Broodwar to recognize my 2-button mouse in classic?


----------



## Krevinek (Aug 20, 2003)

Nope... and what problems in particular are you having 'updating' to the Carbon version?

My update was a collection of files that needed to be placed into the 'Starcraft Files' folder inside your Starcraft folder. Once that was done, you make an alias of the 'Starcraft (Carbon)' program in the 'Starcraft Files' folder. This app should run just fine (although if you bring up the options dialog, it may crash the first time, so check 'Do not show this again' before launching).

OS X performance is pretty darn smooth... even on a Lombard or 8600!


----------

